# Maße der Schwimmbereichsabtrennung?



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2007)

Im Buch von Dobler/Fleischer „Schwimmteiche“ steht: Schwimmbereichsabtrennung 30 – 50 cm breit – abhängig wie fest die Erde ist und wie tief auf der Pflanzenseite wieder hinab gegraben wird. Beurteilung nur vor Ort.
Ralf Glenk sagt: Schwimmbereichsabtrennung (10 cm hoch und 40 cm breit) schließt bündig mit Kies ab wobei Wolfram Franke  im Buch „Der Traum vom Schwimmteich“ meint, dass die Schwimmbereichsabtrennung die Vegetationszone um 20 – 30 cm überragt.
Zur Höhe unter dem Wasserspiegel ist zwischen 30-70 cm alles zu finden.
Ist es wirklich unerheblich wie die Schwimmbereichsabtrennung gestaltet wird oder was sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2007)

Hallo Gisbert,
hier spielt vor allem die Größe und das Nutzungsverhalten eine Rolle. Der Übergang von Schwimmbereich zu Pflanzbereich sollte so gestaltet sein das kein Kies oder Sand wärend der Wellenbewegung beim schwimmen in den Schwimmbereich gespült werden kann. Nach meiner Erfahrung reichen da 5 bis max. 10 cm. Zur Tiefe zum Wasserspiegel mach ich mehr an der Gesamtbreite fest und ob viele Kinder darin Schwimmen. wenn nicht so viel Platz ist sollte die Abgrenzung bei ca 40 bis 50cm liegen damit man nicht soleicht in die Pflanzenwelt gerät sonsten empfehle ich eher 60 bis 70cm. Zum einen für die zirkulation zum erwärmen und zum zweiten für die Ufergestaltung. Da kommt es hauptsächlich auf die örtlichen Gegebenheiten an ist meine persönliche Erfahrung.


----------

